# What % Have You Set Up So Far?



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

What percentage of your haunt/display have you set up so far? When do you plan on being "done"?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We don't put out any decorations until 2 or 3 weeks before Halloween. We'll put up the big spider web and cemetery fence early, but most things won't be setup until Halloween day. Inside Roxy says nothing until October (excluding the new Scaretaker who has setup residence in the living room).


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Other than the skull decal in the back window of my truck (which stays there year-round) I won't set up much 'till a couple of weeks before Halloween. Getting really excited though, I actually have a little bit of money in the budget this year, and time to work on things!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What Spooky1 said


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> What Spooky1 said


Glad you said that... otherwise this could have fit in with the "And that's how the fight started" thread.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll hopfully be getting my stuff out in early/mid september, however I don't really put much up till last week september, and almost everything stays inside the house till october. This year, at a garage sale, I got this cool skull that has a motion detector, it laughs and it's eyes light up, its quite loud so I'm wanting to use it as a door bell. 
My mom is going to visit my aunt in california in early october, so when she returns, she will return to a properly hallweened house. lol. but the stuff wont go outside till the day the newspaper people come to take pictures, then the stuff will be brought back in(in fear of theives) and everything will be put on display again on halloween(and begin being took down 9pm that day)


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Lady Nyxie said:


> What percentage of your haunt/display have you set up so far? When do you plan on being "done"?


Not near as much as I would like, but should be getting quite a bit done over the next few days, but will probably be working on it through September and maybe part of October.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Not until the first week of October. Then it depends on the weather as to which I work on, inside or outside. I hope to have it all set up a few days ahead of Halloween.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I usually set up the scarecrow the last week of Sept., and add props progressively throughout the month of Oct. The animatronics don't come out until the big day.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's the plan so far:


Work like a rabid dog on props until mid September.
Freak out about the lack of time.
Go on vacation to Disney World.
Freak out about lack of time and being 1300 miles away.
Return home.
Work like a *pack* of rabid dogs on props.
Have an anxiety attack.
Wife and I scream and yell at each other about the lack of time.
Start setting up first of October.
Work like a pack of rabid dogs on heroin to finish props that should be out.
Cuss, scream, yell, kick props. Swear this is the last time.
Set up the last of the props for the Big Boo Day.
Cuss, scream, yell, kick TOTS. Swear this is the BEST day EVER!
Collapse.

Pretty much the same as every other year. How about you?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Jaybo I think you've summed it up nicely for most haunters here.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hahaha I'm dying laughing at the swear and yell at the wife - thats SO true!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Crypt is up, fence goes up tomorrow and hopefully facade and boarded windows if time permits. stagecoach style hearse and gravestones start to appear next day off. the kids in the daycare down the block have been excited since I put up the 'EErie is coming' sign.


----------



## EricTheMannn (Sep 30, 2008)

Same as spook said.

other then the the first of October I layout my haunt on paper, then mid October I start setting up depending on the weather. when it comes to props that starts the day after halloween, 365 days a year.

-Eric


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Same same. Nothing out yet. This will be the first year I actually set out things before Halloween. I plan on getting the graveyard set up the first or second week of October. And that's only because I need the rest of the time to set up the backyard.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Jaybo said:


> Here's the plan so far:
> 
> 
> Work like a rabid dog on props until mid September.
> ...


YEP! LMAO


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Jaybo said:


> Here's the plan so far:
> 
> 
> Work like a rabid dog on props until mid September.
> ...


Well, at least you have a plan. I give you two thumbs up! My only criticism is the lack of copious amounts of alcohol... you know to sterilize the wounds inflicted during the "discussions" between you and the wife.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't set anything up until a few days before Halloween....right now I'm kicking myself that I haven't worked on anything in the last two weeks...what the heck am I doing posting to this thread...gotta get to work...signing off!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I mostly plan and collect from Jan-early Aug. Also work on building the small stuff. This is due to lack of storage for big stuff. Then start building the big stuff through late Sept early Oct. First of Oct it starts going up. I will build and erect all through the whole month right up until the 31st. I, like most good haunters, am already 3 months behind schedule, due to over-planning and under-building.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I start decorating my basement for my annual halloween party in september. The decorations for the house go up on oct. 1ST. The entire yard haunt goes up on halloween day.Prop building and halloween planning goes on 24/7 365 days a year.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm almost done with most of the building. I just need to finish up of some projects that are 90% done. Tombstones and scarecrow will go up 10/1 and will put out more props 2 weeks prior.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jaybo said:


> Here's the plan so far:
> 
> 
> Work like a rabid dog on props until mid September.
> ...


Ours ends with relaxing on back patio with a glass of wine.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Now you're stressing me out.

tic toc tic toc


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

MotelSixx said:


> Crypt is up, fence goes up tomorrow and hopefully facade and boarded windows if time permits. stagecoach style hearse and gravestones start to appear next day off. the kids in the daycare down the block have been excited since I put up the 'EErie is coming' sign.


lol...I thought you were kidding about the crypt being setup already.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

IF all goes according to plan, and I get all my stuff put together the way I want, I have about 3% assembled and 1% put up in the yard. I built a new fence with some columns this year, so i have to leave it out to weather a little bit. Plus, I still manually cobweb everything( I keep forgetting to get a webcaster gun until too long after payday, lol), and I like a thick, eerie cobweb look, so I buy multiple cases after Halloween each year, when it goes on clearance.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> lol...I thought you were kidding about the crypt being setup already.


HAHAHAHA Nope!! When I built it, I built it where it will stand for next 80 days. There is a woman down the road that runs a daycare out of her house, and everyday she walks the kids past to see the progress. So I try to start in early august creeping up the house with boarded windows and cemetery items. I try to put up something new each day so the kids can 'discover' whats new.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

MotelSixx said:


> HAHAHAHA Nope!! When I built it, I built it where it will stand for next 80 days. There is a woman down the road that runs a daycare out of her house, and everyday she walks the kids past to see the progress. So I try to start in early august creeping up the house with boarded windows and cemetery items. I try to put up something new each day so the kids can 'discover' whats new.


That's sweet and thoughtful, in a Halloweeny way The kids must love it, and they get to experience the joys of anticipation.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> That's sweet and thoughtful, in a Halloweeny way The kids must love it, and they get to experience the joys of anticipation.


Walking to school everyday past a 'halloween' house is what started me on my way, so in a way its a hope that one day one of those kids will carry on the tradition as I have; at the same time offering that small group of kids a 'backstage' tour of the haunt and giving them free reign to explore it gives them a sense that they are 'part' of it.

Its the euphoric trip everyone gets on halloween, I get to experience everyday for 3 months.

One year I gave up on haunting, until the woman and kids stopped me and asked where the decorations were. I busted my ass that year to come up with ANYTHING the kids could look at . and from then on I realized how special we 'haunters' are to the children. So this is my 'life after death':jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Let's see - the question is "What % have you Set Up So Far?" Well, I have approximately 45% of my new purchases set up (or hidden) in my den away from the hubby's eyes!

Right now I start my squirreling away everything I buy in the den to avoid any Halloween purchase detection. On or around Oct. 1st, the hubby starts to say, _"Well, what new things did you buy for this year? Come on - I know you have stuff up in your den!" _He thinks he sooo smart.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds to me like he has you pegged, Da Weiner


----------



## muhahahahahaha (Jul 18, 2009)

nothing til near halloween, cause nobody does it here and I would freak them out


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I have done next to nothing new for this year. Since I have both grandkids here all day every day, and my set up time is EXTREMELY limited, I think I'll have to start in mid September this year and work like crazy on the few days off that I have. Add to the grandkids a new puppy, and weddings every weekend in September and October, I'll be lucky to get much done at all.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

fence is now up


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> fence is now up


Show off!!


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

10%.

The floor is set up and a couple props are up but the major stuff is going to be done in the next 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd say about 2%...I've let the weeds grow in the flower beds and I don't intend to do anything about it.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Show off!!


I wouldn't have had to put fence up if you didn't threaten to steal the crypt


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> I wouldn't have had to put fence up if you didn't threaten to steal the crypt


Good point!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Dixie said:


> Hahaha I'm dying laughing at the swear and yell at the wife - thats SO true!


Yeah but do you yell and swear back?LOL!That's what couples do.
I put out pumpkins in sept-and my house is already decorated in fall stuff but I will flip the pumpkins to thw witch and cat side.
I will put the tombstones up and repair paint about the end and sept and a start putting stuff in the yard on 1st of oct.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Da Weiner said:


> Let's see - the question is "What % have you Set Up So Far?" Well, I have approximately 45% of my new purchases set up (or hidden) in my den away from the hubby's eyes!
> 
> Right now I start my squirreling away everything I buy in the den to avoid any Halloween purchase detection. On or around Oct. 1st, the hubby starts to say, _"Well, what new things did you buy for this year? Come on - I know you have stuff up in your den!" _He thinks he sooo smart.


Kids love halloween.My 2 year ols nephew is already saying happy halloween.He goes out to my building everytime he comes over and puts on a jason mask and I have to plug jason in and he stands there and just watches him.Here he is in all his glory.And now I have to show him the micheal myers prop video over and over.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

My six yr old and me put our stuff out the 1st of Oct. also. Although I do try and do some prep work before hand. This year I am going to get some large old branches to make spooky trees in my G-yard.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmm...well MOST of my lights are waterproof so the majority stay out all year. Started on my dead forrest back in June(lots of dead limbs and sticks placed into the ground upright,woven w/ vines 2 create a tunnel effect). That's about it that's already out.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

*Hahaaahaahaaahaa...*



Jaybo said:


> Here's the plan so far:
> 
> 
> Work like a rabid dog on props until mid September.
> ...


ROFLMAO!!! I would be getting the same except I'm divorved now an they were her kidz!:devil: I read backwardz,does that seem egnarts 2 u?


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

I have my front Graveyard out so the pumpkin patch can grow around it
http://www.firediving.com/halloween2009/maybe.htm
I generally start my set up the Saturday of the Iron Man Triathalon which is mid October.....can't do anything else that day. This year I am taking the week prior to Halloween off to finish set up.
I plan on being done with building props by mid to late September
My goal is to be done by Halloween morning so I can relax most of that day .....has not happened yet.

A year of prep
a week of setup
three hours of haunting
......does not seem fair to me


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I feel more secure doing the indoor stuff early and then putting out yard stuff a week or so before 10/31. We've got a 2 story house, and I like making use of the windows as displays as early as a month before 10/31.

1) master bedroom can hold a FCG without crowding us too badly
2) computer room has a homemade illusion like BigScreamTV
3) my son's room also faces the street, and I can't decide yet what to do with it. I'm leaning towards a giant floating eye prop I saw somewhere on the web that looked really easy to do.

Plus, at the start of the month, we usually deck out our foyer/front room with tons of cobwebs coming off the ceiling, a ghostly portrait, and a few flicker lights. This year is our 2nd year of doing a haunted house, part of which goes through our garage, so I'll start prepping the garage the beginning of Sept.

It's all coming up so fast ... I can't believe there's barely more than a couple of months to get ready.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i have my room pretty much done


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

facade is now up. just need to add some windows then gravestones will systematically appear in the cemetery. Then a little each day til November.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Jaybo-LMAO!! For us, planning goes on all year. The kids and I follow my husband around the house with our ideas and sketches while he tries to remind us that it's Christmas time, Easter, etc. Eventually, he comes around. We build things and tuck them around the house all summer, we have NO storage space. Set-up is usually the 2nd week in October. We have a school bus stop in front of our house and tons of kids on our street. I try to get it all set up after they leave, before they get back so it magically apeared. My dad did that for me one year when I was little, it's one of my happiest childhood memories.


----------



## mysticwitch (Apr 9, 2007)

What doesn't get put away starts going up in July--coincidentally when Michael's starts selling Halloween stuff. We usually start inside the house in July-Aug. Outside we usually don't set up until someone puts a pumpkin in the window--so we don't freak out the neighbors.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I have added a few more items in the past few weeks (mostly new items that I bought this year). Since I am not really doing my usual haunt (due to space constraints) I am not sure what % I have up.


----------

